# Role of cultural anthropology in missions



## cih1355

It would be helpful for missionaries to know about different cultural practices when they go to a foreign country to proclaim the gospel of Jesus Christ. For example, missionaries in Japan would need to know that one is supposed to take off one's shoes when going inside a someone's house, that one is not supposed to wash himself inside of a bathtub, and that it is ok to make a loud slurping sound while eating noodles.

Moreover, it would be good to know which cultural practices violate biblical principles and which ones do not.


----------



## Pergamum

I hear folks say that the Bible is all we need and we don't need no stinking anthropology or social sceinces mixed with our beliefs - the Gospel is "trans-cultural" after all.


But here are a few ways in which the social sciences and anthropology prove to be helpful:

Initial screening of missionaries:  Most churches and agencies use psychological tests in addition to doctrinal tests to see how a candidate would do cross-culturally. Others use training camps where we see how candidates adjust cross-culturally to new situations. Those with anthropology are able to make transitions easier. Thus the social sciences help to see who can best adjust to cross-cultural living.

Language learning and cultural adaptation: Those missionaries senstive to anthropological consideration can adjust better to new environments and put up with the ambiguities of a new culture much better. Also, they are received better and can form closer relationships with locals. This also aids language acquisition. As well, there is no such thing as a totally literal Bible and some anthropological grounding can help the missionary ascertain the idioms in the host culture to better translate Scripture ("My liver is happy," or "You are very cheap-hearted [which is actually a compliment since you give so easily and freely and not at a high price]"]

Contextualization and local adaptation of forms:  Standing behind a pulpit in a suit and tie in a building with a spire on it and perhaps the words, "Crusade for Christ" printed on the wall, while pounding the Bible on the pulpit would not be appreciated or received well by locals in a rural and poor Muslim setting. Sitting on a mat in a circle in a plain building and teaching in a soft voice and treating the Bible with respect would be received better in many parts of Muslim SE Asia. 

Key terms: Can you use the word "Allah" for God, Deos, Theos, Zeus, what?

Knowing how to afflict the native conscience:  Too many foreign pastor preach about their own cultures sin, but to be used by God we need to afflict the native's conscience and not preach sermons to afflict our own consciences. Know your audience is just commmon sense, and is very anthropological.


Many more reasons as well.....


I have noticed that due to the bad use of anthropology and contextualization by some, some in our tradition condemn it all and take a naive view of "We just need to get out there and preach the Gospel..." and do not account for the ethno-linguistic walls that are in front of them. Paul and the BIble shows a great deal of adaptation for the sake of the Gospel.


----------

